# Fixing nic's and scratches on hood



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

hey i have a couple spots on my bumper and hood that need touching up. the official color for my car is barbados blue metallic but i have no idea which color i should use to try and match it or where to find it either. any ideas on what i should use as well as the best way to clean and prime such a small spot would be helpful too. just a touch of rust is starting to form on the spot and i wanna take care of it before it gets out of hand. thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The dealer should still have the touch up paint viles. Typically about 7 bucks. If not, try having a local car paint place mix you some using the GM color code for Barbados. The paint code will be located on your data plate under the hood above the left headlight. I believe Barbados Blue Metallic is 47U946J. There are a number of places online you can order it from as well.

Here is a link where you can purchase a paint pen. 
PaintScratch Touch-Up Paint (rs), Spray Cans, Spray Paint, Paint Pens, Car Paint, Automotive Paint


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I got some the dealer about a year ago, you just go in and tell them what color, and yeah its about 7 bucks. They usually have them in stock but mine they had to order it. It took about a week to get it.


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

cool thanks i'll check with them... any ideas on getting tiny rust spots out before i paint?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rust is another story. The area around the rust has to be taken down to the bare metal and any fingers of rust must be sanded out to the ends. The metal needs to be treated to stop the rust. Then a primer, the color coat, then a clear coat. If you just cover the rust with the paint only, the rust will come right back.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You'll have to somehow get an abrasive on those rust spots and remove the rust, then neutralize the area. Apply a primer to the bare metal they apply touch up and try and build the area up until it is level with the surrounding area.

PaintScratch Paint Pen Instructions


----------

